# First DIW



## dmac (Jan 15, 2016)

Pretty new at this. Brass band or Abw band? Going to be Abw sleeved tone board. Sure wish I had a jig so I could make my own. This call will be for me nephew. Helped all the help I can get. Thanks.


----------



## CWS (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks good David. It's almost invisible. I'd go with the bass band.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 15, 2016)

I assume you're asking a duck call question. I will move this to the call makers forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dmac (Jan 15, 2016)

Whoops better add picture




dmac said:


> Pretty new at this. Brass band or Abw band? Going to be Abw sleeved tone board. Sure wish I had a jig so I could make my own. This call will be for me nephew. Helped all the help I can get. Thanks.[/QUOTEQ
> I wil try again to add picture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dmac (Jan 15, 2016)

Whoops better add pictureView attachment 95005


dmac said:


> Pretty new at this. Brass band or Abw band? Going to be Abw sleeved tone board. Sure wish I had a jig so I could make my own. This call will be for me nephew. Helped all the help I can get. Thanks.[/QUOTEQ
> I wil try again to add picture


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey David, I assume you meant DIW vice DIY in your title, I changed it for you, very nice BTW!


----------



## dmac (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks Berry. I said I was new to this. Also I love the iron wood and will be needing some more.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 15, 2016)

That is going to be a good looking call.


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 16, 2016)

Love DIW!!! Brass would look good. Chuck


----------



## Robert Uresk (Jan 16, 2016)

African blackwood wood. Finished with velvit oil , that would be classy, looks sweet either way


----------



## dmac (Jan 16, 2016)

I've put the brass on it. Next on will use the Abw. I've never used velvet oil. Does it hold up better than teak oil?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Robert Uresk (Jan 16, 2016)

dmac said:


> I've put the brass on it. Next on will use the Abw. I've never used velvet oil. Does it hold up better than teak oil?
> 
> View attachment 95051


Very nice either way looks great


----------

